# Calcium reactor



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Would this be a good calcium reactor...
http://www.reefshops.com/bubble-magus-calcium-:confused:reactor-c120.html


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Can't say that BM calcium reactors are very common. I doubt anyone on this forum uses one. May need to ask guys on RC and hopefully get a response. 

There has been quite a bit of praise on their skimmers though.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I saw that brand on GOREEF... but on protein skimmers..
http://www.goreef.com/Bubble-Magus-Protein-Skimmers/


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd wait for the new cone skimmers to be released.

http://reefbuilders.com/2010/10/12/bubble-magus-cone-skimmers-coming-north-america/

Looks promising at an affordable price for a cone skimmer


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd look for a doser instead of a calcium reactor. Dosing really is the way to go.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

As ameek said, calcium reactors are old news now lol 

get a nice set of dosing pumps, and you can get the balling salts from ORG or even no frills  I used to spend 100 bucks a month on alk and calcium supplements, about 4 months ago got the salts at 80, and made CHEAP and unreliable dosing pumps for another 180 and still going strong, my values are perfect as well ! 

calcium, you will have too many variables to worry about and your systems PH will run lower in 7.7 range.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> As ameek said, calcium reactors are old news now lol
> 
> get a nice set of dosing pumps, and you can get the balling salts from ORG or even no frills  I used to spend 100 bucks a month on alk and calcium supplements, about 4 months ago got the salts at 80, and made CHEAP and *unreliable *dosing pumps for another 180 and still going strong, my values are perfect as well !
> 
> calcium, you will have too many variables to worry about and your systems PH will run lower in 7.7 range.


Did you mean reliable?

Could you share what dosing pumps you made? Curious because I am in a similar situation as explor3r


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Did you mean reliable?
> 
> Could you share what dosing pumps you made? Curious because I am in a similar situation as explor3r


haha yes I did mean reliable, thanks 

well I didnt make it  I bought a digital aquatic lite controller for 100 bucks back in the days, (you can get digital timers from HD too, but 20 bucks each !)
and then 3 TOM aqualifter pumps, 3 buckets from walmart and good to go, I dose mg, calcium and KH daily 8 times a day each. the parameters are fairly stable and I do test them every once in a while, and make small adjustments(mostly as nutrition changes coral use more or less calcium). the draw back is that it doesnt have a check valve.

profelux is the best, but 600 bucks ...

for my new tank, I will replace the TOM aqualifters with dosing pumps from BRS, 100 bucks each. but more reliable ... and has check valves

Edit: By reliable I mean the amount dosed in 20 seconds in ml. is not the same all the time lol sometimes 20 ml sometimes 25 ml . but I mix my solution with more water so that wont make a huge change in values.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

We chose to manual dose over utilizing a reactor. Dosing pumps are becoming popular.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the info, it looks like im going to have to research and read some more...
I really want to go the right way
Dosing is only good for big tanks or reefs or is it necesary too for small tanks..
I have my 20 long reef running for almost 9 months now and i had never dose anything..
I had an issue before with red slime algae and i performed a water change everyday for a week and never came back..
My calcium always been 400 to 460.
Never had phosphates or nitrates
KH started 7 to 8 and now is 5 to 6 but all the corals are doing great and never had a fish die except for the one that jumped out.. goby
PH is been 8.2 to 8.4
Salinity 1.024-26
TEMP..79 to 80

I know i havent been into saltwater for a very long time, only a year and i know there is tons to learn so i thank everyone of you for the info u provide and the good advice....GRACIAS..ANDALE ANDALE ANDALE!!!


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

well, it depends largely on what corals you are keeping. 

KH is used by fish, and all living organisms. 
KH and CA are used for coralline algea and basically for each 20 PPm of ca, 2.8 of KH is used.
MG is not used much, even if full of SPS, MG only works to prevent caco3 formation.


so calcium reactor is for a big tank, with ALOT of SPS corals. 

for smaller tanks, you may need to dose KH daily and CA once in a while.

now as you add corals, and as coralline algea grows, the usage changes, so that is why dosing is easier IMO. KH is low ? dose KH a bit more, CA low ? same thing ... 
while calcium reactor raises CA and KH in a balanced manner, that is why you see many running a ca RX and still dosing KH additives.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Big Ray said:


> well, it depends largely on what corals you are keeping.
> 
> KH is used by fish, and all living organisms.
> KH and CA are used for coralline algea and basically for each 20 PPm of ca, 2.8 of KH is used.
> MG is not used much, even if full of SPS, MG only works to prevent caco3 formation.


Generally, unless you're building an SPS heavy reef, you won't need to dose a lot, but you will still need to supplement Ca, Alk and Mg. But as Ray said, it largely depends on the composition of your tank's fauna.

KH isn't really needed by fish, or anything else really besides corals/coralline algae - the fish won't really care if it's 3 or 13, as long as it's not 0 or ridiculously high. 
Mg is needed - it forms part of coral skeletons, as well as maintains Ca2+ levels within the water column. Hence why many reefers (including myself) dose it.



> so calcium reactor is for a big tank, with ALOT of SPS corals.
> 
> for smaller tanks, you may need to dose KH daily and CA once in a while.
> 
> ...


Actually, a lot of big tanks run on dosers now - it's just as cost effective for big tanks as it is for smaller systems, although on really large systems it's probably easier to maintain just the CaRX. But quite a few of the 200+g reefs on RC are dosing.

The 2nd last point is the biggie with dosers - it doses exaclty what you want in the ratios you need - something CaRX can't do.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Generally, unless you're building an SPS heavy reef, you won't need to dose a lot, but you will still need to supplement Ca, Alk and Mg. But as Ray said, it largely depends on the composition of your tank's fauna.
> 
> KH isn't really needed by fish, or anything else really besides corals/coralline algae - the fish won't really care if it's 3 or 13, as long as it's not 0 or ridiculously high.
> Mg is needed - it forms part of coral skeletons, as well as maintains Ca2+ levels within the water column. Hence why many reefers (including myself) dose it.
> ...


yea fish dont NEED KH, but they use it up ...


----------

